# Ideas on plate garnish?????



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm just trying to get a few new ideas on a basic plate garnish for our lunch plates, burgers, sandwiches ect... right now it's a piece of green leaf, 1/4 pickle, carrot, celery and 2 olives. This setup is so old and tired. I'm looking for something that won't add alot of cost but really make the plates pop a little more. whata ya got.........


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

What sides come on the plate typically? Fries? O-rings or what? one of the places around here always gives a side of pico de gallo with all the breakfast plates..doesn't always fit with whats on the plate but is a tasty treat nonetheless...otherwise since you already serve carrots, at home my wife likes it when I do a little shredded carrot salad with minced parsley or cilantro, tossed with a bit of olive oil and lime juice. The bright orange with flecks of green make the plate pop a bit on that side and it adds a kind of intermezzo right on the plate. Sometimes it just doesn't work cause of gravy or sauce or something that would run into the carrot so I put it in a little ramekin next to the other veges.


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

It's your basic lunch fair with fries, cole slaw, o rings ect...and we are a country club so I'm trying to "class" it up a bit. I'm just trying to get away from the basic. I thought about using Purple Kale instead of green leaf also contemplated making some very small antipasto skewers....A grape tomato, Small piece of fresh mozz, olive and a piece of fresh basil....It seems like the fancy dinner plates I have no problem, but when it comes to our basic lunches they seem so plain Jane


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

a chiffonade of basil with a bit of mozz and tomato would be a nice little garnish, I agree.


----------



## waubeeka (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone serves coleslaw and potato salad - try making a red cabage slaw and a crispy potato pancake - LMK


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I figure your burger is hand made with Lettuce, tomato, and onion being part of the setting. I like a garnish of pickled Banana peppers, cherry peppers, bread and butter pickles, Pickled ginger, Black olives, and Gherkins to give you different shapes and sizes. This would give you an array of pickled condiments that would compliment the burger............This would look like pickled veggies antipasto style looking in a Cucumber curl or cornucopia.............ChefBillyB


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

What about like a flavored mayo to go with it? We don't do burgers in my restaurant but I do a ham sandwich served on a baguette that I put a little cup of smoked mayo and tarragon mustard with. It's been a big hit, the smoked mayo epically.

Curry ketchup may be good too, it goes well with fries and burgers.

I like Billy's ideas of the pickled veggies. I love a little salty vinegar-y something to go with a burger. Pickled green beans, pickled carrot sticks, pickled cauliflower


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

What about pickled red onions?

Its easy to make a lots of it, doesnt go bad/stay "fresh", doesnt look to bad, and I find it quite tasty.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1760&bih=824


----------

